# fluxbox

## spyro

ich muss leider gestehen das ich schon wieder ein problem hab  :Smile: 

und zwar hab ich 'emerge fluxbox' gemacht aber ich kanns nich starten.

also wenn ich statt kde , fluxbox auswähle passiert nix. Ich lande dann sofort

wieder im login screen. 

muss ich irgendwo noch was einstellen ? 

.spyro

----------

## Scandium

von dem Problem habe ich auch gehört.

Du benutzt wohl gdm/kdm oder ?

Eventuell solltest du die deaktivieren und einfach in die ~/.xinitrc fluxbox oder startfluxbox oder wie immer der befehl bei fluxbox heißt reinschreiben damit er automatisch nach 'startx' fluxbox lädt...

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ist nur ne idee weil ich von problemen mit fluxbox + kdm/gdm gehört habe

----------

## spyro

ja ich benutz kdm. ich werde das mal ausprobieren.

danke erstmal.

.spyro

----------

## xpender

Wie gesagt läuft es so wie Scandium gesagt hat.

Der Befehl für fluxbox ist fluxbox *nurmalsoamrande*

Alternativ kann man auch ohne anpassung der ~/.xinitrc fluxbox starten, und zwar mit 

```
startx /usr/bin/fluxbox
```

Aber ich würd von kdm auf gdm umsteigen.

Der hat einige nette features wie z.B. Login mit mehreren gleichzeitig auf verschiedenen Dinger (F7-F12) oder als Fenster im aktuellen Login.

Mit gdm funtzte der Login problemlos, und falls nich mal fluxbox neu installieren (emerge fluxbox).

----------

## Scandium

yipe, obwohl ich fluxbox nicht benutze, ja nichtmal emerged habe wusst ich das...bin ich nicht gut :PPP

Wundert mich dass ich mir solche Sachen die ich vor ner Woche mal in IRC gelesen habe dann noch in Errinerung habe...

Trotzdem wäre eine Antwort schön ob du denn jetzt fluxbox starten kannst  :Smile: 

----------

## spyro

also mit

```
startx /usr/bin/fluxbox
```

bekomm ich es gestartet.

für gdm reicht da ein 

```
emerge gdm
```

und wo muss ich das configen alles ?

bin leider noch nicht so fit mit den ganzen configs.   :Embarassed: 

.spyro

----------

## xpender

 *spyro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> für gdm reicht da ein 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Jo!

 *spyro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und wo muss ich das configen alles ?
> 
> bin leider noch nicht so fit mit den ganzen configs.  
> ...

 

Alle Config Files befinden sich in /etc und Unterverzeichnisen  :Smile: 

GDM enthält eine grafische Konfiguration, irgendswo mal nach Config suchen. fluxbox enthält in der Menu ein Kleine Konfiguration.

Bei gdm Sessions (oder so) nach fluxbox suchen, falls gdm und fluxbox emerged sind, aber trotzdem nicht vorhanden ist muss man halt fluxbox neu emergen.

----------

## spyro

so ich habs jetzt hinbekommen  :Smile: 

danke für die hilfe erstmal.

jetzt muss ich mich erstmal in fluxbox reinfummeln. 

irgendwie steig ich da noch nicht so ganz hinter.

ne deutsche doku gibts noch nicht oder ?

wo find ich denn noch dokus als auf http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/ ?

wäre für jede hilfe dankbar  :Smile: 

.spyro

----------

## spyro

ich weiss grad nicht was ich gemacht hab.

aber mein desktop mit meinem user bleibt nicht. also beim neu einloggen ist der wech.

und wenn ich z.b. xchat starte kommt ne fehlermeldung:

Unable to get root window pixmap!

You may need to use Esetroot or Gnome

control-center to set your background.

ich bin ziemlich ratlos grade.

.spyro

----------

## STiAT

so weit ich weis gibts keine deutssprachigen hiflen für fluxbox. aber soweit kanns ja mit dem englisch auch wieder nicht her sein oder??

Fluxbox reinfummeln? Wieso, wo is des problem, is eh einfach und durchschaubar...

----------

## spyro

jo stimmt geht eigentlich. nur steh ich grade aufm schlach wegen meinem fehler da.  

.spyro

----------

## dek

Was steht denn in /etc/X11/Sessions/fluxbox ? Bei mir steht da:

```

/usr/bin/fluxbox

```

Ich kann mich dunkel dran erinnern, dass ich die Rechte für /etc/X11/Sessions/fluxbox umsetzen musste. Die sind bei mir jetzt 755.

----------

## STiAT

step by step was ich gmacht hab auf gentoo 1.2 (vor erst einer woche aufgesetzt...)

```
#emerge rsync

#emerge fluxbox
```

dann hat er mal XFree und fluxbox runtergeladen und kompiliert. hat n weilchen gedauert, man überlebts  :Wink:  ... icq "gone fishin"..

dann die config

```
#nano -w ~/.xinitrc
```

in dieses file schreiben wir die zeile

```
exec fluxbox
```

Tja. Nun, gut, wir sollten den XServer konfigurieren. Also einfach ein

```
#/usr/X11R6/bin/xf86config
```

Da hab ich hald alles richtig angegeben wie zu vermuten war. Ich hab noch ein paar veränderungen an der /etc/X11/XF86Config gemacht, unwichtig, solche sachen wie mausrad und so...

Dann einfach wie in der Doku beschrieben in den standard ordner mit der fluxbox config in einen .fluxbox im eigenen dir kopieren. hat den vorteil dass ma ned als root einloggen muss wenn man zB das menü verändern will....

```
#mkdir ~/.fluxbox

#cp -r /usr/share/fluxbox/* ~/.fluxbox

```

Danach noch den XServer starten, und wir sehen, es geht  :Wink: 

```
#startx
```

STi

PS: da du KDE bereits am system hast wirst du in der rc.conf die Zeile

```
DISPLAYMANAGER= kdm
```

 oder was auch immer auskommentieren müssen. sonst läd er ja beim booten gleich KDM mit, braucht ja keiner  :Wink: Last edited by STiAT on Fri Jul 05, 2002 12:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spyro

mein fluxbox läuft auch jetzt. ich benutz gdm noch dazu.

mein problem ist zur zeit das ich keine transparenz in xchat und Eterm hab.

wenn ich styles mit einfachen farben als bg hab dann gehts.

aber sobald ich son hübsches bild als bg nehm wars das mit der transparenz.

dann seh ich alles nur nich das bild.  :Sad: 

.spyro

----------

## STiAT

Mit welchem tool wird bsetbg aufgerufen?? weil es können nur zwei programme transparenz mit xchat und zB auch eterm.... Die Zwei die das können san wmsetbg und Esetroot... standard ist glaub ich xv, oder qiv... ich verwend qiv, demnach funtk die transparenz auch nicht (so weit i weis, no nie probiert, interessiert mich auch ned wirklich *gg*)

Ich muss mich erst für n grafischen login entscheiden  :Wink: 

STiLast edited by STiAT on Fri Jul 05, 2002 1:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spyro

inwiefern mit welchem tool wird bsetbg aufgerufen ?

----------

## STiAT

schau mal ins file

~/.fluxbox/bsetbg

file welches programm fluxbox für das anzeigen des backgrounds verwendet. qiv, xv oder die oben angeführten (hab den post editiert)....

wie gesagt, funkt nur bei wmsetbg und Esetroot... so weit ich des herausfinden konnte. die beiden sind aber im portage-tree von gentoo so weit ich weis ned drin (steinige mich ned wenns doch drin sind... da ich qiv verwende)

----------

## spyro

```

bsetbg -info

bsetbg 1.12 configuration:

bsetroot:                          /usr/bin/bsetroot

reading configuration from:     /home/spyro/.fluxbox/bsetbg

configuration values:

      fullscreen (FULL):             Esetroot -scale

      tiled (TILE):                  Esetroot

      centered (CENTER):             Esetroot -c

      default (DEFAULT):             Esetroot -c

summary: looks good 
```

trotzdem bekomm ich den bg mit bildern nicht transparent.

Esetroot gehört glaube ich zu Eterm.

grafischer login ? ich find gdm ganz ok. Hätte nur ganz gerne nen anderen skin  :Smile: 

.spyro

----------

## STiAT

hmm...dann hab i ka antwort mehr drauf. sorry  :Wink: ...

----------

## spyro

sowas wie hier z.b. funktioniert bei mir nicht. 

und ich weiss nicht warum.  :Sad: 

.spyro

----------

## STiAT

najo, bei mir siehts ähnlich aus. hab hald das NYZ theme genommen. fesches ding...

Najo, ich brauch das ned wirklich. Ich verwende auch ned eterm sondern no immer xterm, und brauche auch ned mehr.

tut mir jedenfalls leid dass ich dir nicht wirklich helfen konnte

----------

## spyro

 *STiAT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich muss mich erst für n grafischen login entscheiden 
> 
> STi

 

hast dich schon entschieden ? 

was gibts denn sonst noch außer gdm oder kdm ?

.spyro

----------

## STiAT

flwm und den standard XFree so weit i weis. i tät ja den XFree verwenden wenn i wüsst wie i ihn konfiguriern kann

----------

## spyro

ich hab das mal wieder was ganz komisches in fluxbox.

wenn ich was minimier sprich xchat oder so ... dann verschwindet das fenster taucht aber nicht in der toolbar auf. der task selber läuft aber noch. 

wie bekomm ich das fenster wieder ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

.spyro

----------

## spyro

kann es sein das die neue fluxbox version (0.1.10) noch nicht im portage tree  ist ? 

haben will haben will *lechz*  :Smile: 

----------

## Scandium

jo kann sein und ich hoffe mal dass der AA patch nach wie vor funktioniert ohne etwas anpassen zu müssen funktioniert sonst zögert sich das wieder raus...

tipp: benutz mal openbox...wenn das AA könnte wäre es die beste *box  :Wink: 

----------

## jay

 *spyro wrote:*   

> [
> 
> hast dich schon entschieden ? 
> 
> was gibts denn sonst noch außer gdm oder kdm ?
> ...

 

wdm oder xdm  :Wink: 

----------

## spyro

also ich hab jetzt gdm .. das is ganz ok find ich.

----------

## jay

 *spyro wrote:*   

> ich hab das mal wieder was ganz komisches in fluxbox.
> 
> wenn ich was minimier sprich xchat oder so ... dann verschwindet das fenster taucht aber nicht in der toolbar auf. der task selber läuft aber noch. 
> 
> wie bekomm ich das fenster wieder ?  
> ...

 

Im Fluxbox-menue unter Configuration -> Use Icons aktivieren, dann sind die minimierten Fenster in der Taskleiste sichtbar und können durch klicken auf selbige wieder hervorgeholt werden.

GDM Themes gibts übigens auch hier:

http://www.lucidus.uklinux.net/index.php?themes=gdm

----------

## tryze

puh... zum glück hat das gefunzt mit dem verlinken der verzeichnisse!!

thx @ endoalpha! 

hab schon sonstwas ausprobiert, von use flags bis zu den cflags *g*

----------

## spyro

ich würd mir viel lieber mein eigenen GDM theme machen  :Smile: 

irgendwo tut's gesichtet ? 

wenn ich mir die config so anguck komm ich da noch nicht so ganz hinter.

.spyro

----------

